# K50 programming problem



## BouBou (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,
I am trying to start session with istap on my 2013 K50. but it only read out VIN and after that it says that there is no communication with DME and end session. In istad is evertything ok and DME and other units respond normally. 
Any ideas please?


----------

